

Facebook Settles With FTC On Deceptive Privacy Policy Charges - hornokplease
http://ftc.gov/opa/2011/11/privacysettlement.shtm

======
jnorthrop
This represents a huge about-face for Facebook but isn't all the surprising in
light of the recent string of bad press. The biggest changes will probably
come from this: "...obtaining consumers' express consent before their
information is shared beyond the privacy settings they have established."

A side benefit of this is it may relieve some of the heat they'd be getting
from the EU.

